# I WANT A PANDA DOG



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 10, 2010)

-delete-


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 10, 2010)

its too cute


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

how awful


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 10, 2010)

Jelly said:


> how awful


 how is it awful exactly?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 10, 2010)

i would get a tiger one and shoot it to pretend i shot an actual tiger.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 10, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> i would get a tiger one and shoot it to pretend i shot an actual tiger.


 HARDCORE


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 10, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> HARDCORE


 yeah... I know *puts on shades and walks away*  :V


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 11, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> yeah... I know *puts on shades and walks away*  :V


 
You could always paint it like a tiger and then give it your sunglasses to wear.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2010)

Meh. Natural cuteness for me!


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the tiger one actually, it reminds me of an Arcanine. It must have been a lot of work to get those stripes in so well... Here are some good pictures of it: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-owners-dye-pets-look-like-wild-animals.html


----------

